# Let me show class Pearlscale and special&new Pearlscale



## cngoldfish (Jan 20, 2011)

:admin:


Let me show class Pearlscale and special&new Pearlscale to you. 
And will let you know now chinese Pearlscale develop and quality. 


http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/P7270044.jpg



http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/P7270060.jpg



http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/P7270058.jpg



http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/PB230134.jpg




http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/DSC_0046.jpg



Black Pearlsale with mouse head 

http://www.goldfishchina.com/****/DSC_0048.jpg


CopyRight© www.goldfishchina.com All Rights Reserved

:fish::fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

special to some ; but horribly deformed to me...never was much into this type of thing..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Those ARE some pretty hideous fish, lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What happens when that thing pops? Cool fish though! (Just maybe not cool to me...)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

they are kind of elegant, but they don't look like fish. Can't we just do this with photoshop and let fish be fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe we should do this kind of stuff to humans...we could start in asia..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They've already tried it. Remember foot-binding? A daughter with tiny feet was more valuable. But it was the Europeans that removed a few ribs to get a smaller waist. 

Its only a matter of time. Once human trafficking get established, a value added for 'something special' will drive this kind of modification in people. As long as the esthetic ideal is outside the natural range (look at air-brushed magazine covers), people will try to modify living things including people to fit it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Or there's the human centipede. That didn't turn out too well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

frightening ; isn't it.......


----------

